# The New iMacs



## Scott

The new iMacs that came out a week or so ago are great. See the specs here. Even the bottom of the line, which is what I picked up, are powerful and beautiful. Does anyone else have one yet?


----------



## jfschultz

Now if only they had a wireless keyboard with a track-pad or track-ball.


----------



## ReformedWretch

The "low end" one is still $1,200 That's Apple for ya!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Fascinating. I am just now looking into and seeing what is up with Macs. So the computer is built into the screen?


----------



## Scott

jfschultz said:


> Now if only they had a wireless keyboard with a track-pad or track-ball.


Keyboards are available in both wireless and wired versions. I don't see one with a trackpad in it. Anyway, if you already have one you like, you can use it if it is USB or bluetooth accessible.


----------



## Scott

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Fascinating. I am just now looking into and seeing what is up with Macs. So the computer is built into the screen?


Yeah, what you see in the picture is the whole thing. The computer/monitor are the same unit, so you don't have an extra box hanging around. The superdrive is built in the side. The USB, firewire, and other ports are on the back. It is sleek.


----------



## Scott

houseparent said:


> The "low end" one is still $1,200 That's Apple for ya!



Yeah, but it is a bit cheaper if you factor in the freebies. Right now if you have an education connection, you also get a 4gb Nano, which retails for $200. You also get a $100 printer (an HP Photosmart). So that effectively knocks $300 off. 

If you don't want the nano, you can sell a new unused nano for close to $200 on ebay if you don't want it. So you could get $200 from a rebate and close to $200 from the sale of the nano. We kept ours though. Not sure on the ebay resale of an unused Photosmart printer.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

That's pretty cool. My husband doesn't like me looking into Macs.  I have much invested in PC programs but am now seeing there are ways to use those on a Mac..hmmm....  Though I will likely start with an older model. 




Scott said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating. I am just now looking into and seeing what is up with Macs. So the computer is built into the screen?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, what you see in the picture is the whole thing. The computer/monitor are the same unit, so you don't have an extra box hanging around. The superdrive is built in the side. The USB, firewire, and other ports are on the back. It is sleek.
Click to expand...


----------



## Scott

Beth: be sure to get Dale Cosby's (a user online here) input. He seems to know the whole Mac family and can probably recommend the best model for your needs. Scott


----------



## VictorBravo

"Maximum altitude: 10,000 feet"

I wonder what happens above maximum altitude. I've never heard of this spec before on a computer.

That would preclude me from using it in the old cabin on Beartooth Pass, or in several places in Colorado or New Mexico.


----------



## Calvibaptist

victorbravo said:


> "Maximum altitude: 10,000 feet"
> 
> I wonder what happens above maximum altitude. I've never heard of this spec before on a computer.
> 
> That would preclude me from using it in the old cabin on Beartooth Pass, or in several places in Colorado or New Mexico.



At maximum altitude, it turns into a PC and ruins the whole thing.


----------



## VictorBravo

Calvibaptist said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Maximum altitude: 10,000 feet"
> 
> I wonder what happens above maximum altitude. I've never heard of this spec before on a computer.
> 
> That would preclude me from using it in the old cabin on Beartooth Pass, or in several places in Colorado or New Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At maximum altitude, it turns into a PC and ruins the whole thing.
Click to expand...


 Better than a pumpkin, I guess.


----------



## jfschultz

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> That's pretty cool. My husband doesn't like me looking into Macs.  I have much invested in PC programs but am now seeing there are ways to use those on a Mac..hmmm....  Though I will likely start with an older model.



You will need a relatively recent Mac that uses an Intel CPU in order to run Windows efficiently.


----------



## jfschultz

Scott said:


> jfschultz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only they had a wireless keyboard with a track-pad or track-ball.
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboards are available in both wireless and wired versions. I don't see one with a trackpad in it. Anyway, if you already have one you like, you can use it if it is USB or bluetooth accessible.
Click to expand...


I mean having the track-pad or track-ball as part of the keyboard.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

jfschultz said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty cool. My husband doesn't like me looking into Macs.  I have much invested in PC programs but am now seeing there are ways to use those on a Mac..hmmm....  Though I will likely start with an older model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will need a relatively recent Mac that uses an Intel CPU in order to run Windows efficiently.
Click to expand...


What about Virtual PC...I see that for earlier power macs? I guess I want the "option" to run my programs if I have to but would certainly like Mac OS.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Calvibaptist said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Maximum altitude: 10,000 feet"
> 
> I wonder what happens above maximum altitude. I've never heard of this spec before on a computer.
> 
> That would preclude me from using it in the old cabin on Beartooth Pass, or in several places in Colorado or New Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At maximum altitude, it turns into a PC and ruins the whole thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Scott

jfschultz said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jfschultz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only they had a wireless keyboard with a track-pad or track-ball.
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboards are available in both wireless and wired versions. I don't see one with a trackpad in it. Anyway, if you already have one you like, you can use it if it is USB or bluetooth accessible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean having the track-pad or track-ball as part of the keyboard.
Click to expand...


You can use a non-Apple keyboard with a trackball.


----------



## Scott

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> jfschultz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty cool. My husband doesn't like me looking into Macs.  I have much invested in PC programs but am now seeing there are ways to use those on a Mac..hmmm....  Though I will likely start with an older model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will need a relatively recent Mac that uses an Intel CPU in order to run Windows efficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about Virtual PC...I see that for earlier power macs? I guess I want the "option" to run my programs if I have to but would certainly like Mac OS.
Click to expand...

You can run Windows, although I expect it leaves the Mac unclean under the cleanliness laws of Leviticus for 7 days every time you do it. You might be able to shorten that time with a Levitical priestly blessing involving hysop - not sure.


----------



## Calvibaptist

Scott said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jfschultz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will need a relatively recent Mac that uses an Intel CPU in order to run Windows efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Virtual PC...I see that for earlier power macs? I guess I want the "option" to run my programs if I have to but would certainly like Mac OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can run Windows, although I expect it leaves the Mac unclean under the cleanliness laws of Leviticus for 7 days every time you do it. You might be able to shorten that time with a Levitical priestly blessing involving hysop - not sure.
Click to expand...


Would you have to put the iMac outside your house for 7 days to see if the "uncleanness" went away?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Calvibaptist said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Virtual PC...I see that for earlier power macs? I guess I want the "option" to run my programs if I have to but would certainly like Mac OS.
> 
> 
> 
> You can run Windows, although I expect it leaves the Mac unclean under the cleanliness laws of Leviticus for 7 days every time you do it. You might be able to shorten that time with a Levitical priestly blessing involving hysop - not sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you have to put the iMac outside your house for 7 days to see if the "uncleanness" went away?
Click to expand...


Heh heh...ok guys...I still like my windows XP...be nice!


----------



## Calvibaptist

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can run Windows, although I expect it leaves the Mac unclean under the cleanliness laws of Leviticus for 7 days every time you do it. You might be able to shorten that time with a Levitical priestly blessing involving hysop - not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you have to put the iMac outside your house for 7 days to see if the "uncleanness" went away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heh heh...ok guys...I still like my windows XP...be nice!
Click to expand...


I'm currently on Vista on a Dell computer. I have never owned a Mac, but am seriously considering going over to the Dark Side. I have used Macs before and really like them.


----------



## Scott

I use both daily. I really prefer the Mac.


----------



## jfschultz

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> jfschultz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty cool. My husband doesn't like me looking into Macs.  I have much invested in PC programs but am now seeing there are ways to use those on a Mac..hmmm....  Though I will likely start with an older model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will need a relatively recent Mac that uses an Intel CPU in order to run Windows efficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about Virtual PC...I see that for earlier power macs? I guess I want the "option" to run my programs if I have to but would certainly like Mac OS.
Click to expand...


Yes, Virtual PC will work. But it is a program that emulates an Intel processor. What this means is that where there is an Intel add instruction the emulator has to read it, see that it is an add, where to find the operands (the numbers to add) and then finally do the add using the PowerPC instruction. So what the Intel did in one instruction the emulator takes many instructions to do. Translation - Virtual PC is S L O W ! That is why I said "efficiently."

The newer Macs with an Intel processor actually will run the Windows program directly. This happens with Boot Camp allowing the Mac to run Windows just like a PC at full speed. With a small performance hit, there are a couple of applications that allow the Mac to run windows along side of the Mac OS. One if Parallel Desktop, I don't remember the name of the other program.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

jfschultz said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jfschultz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will need a relatively recent Mac that uses an Intel CPU in order to run Windows efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Virtual PC...I see that for earlier power macs? I guess I want the "option" to run my programs if I have to but would certainly like Mac OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Virtual PC will work. But it is a program that emulates an Intel processor. What this means is that where there is an Intel add instruction the emulator has to read it, see that it is an add, where to find the operands (the numbers to add) and then finally do the add using the PowerPC instruction. So what the Intel did in one instruction the emulator takes many instructions to do. Translation - Virtual PC is S L O W ! That is why I said "efficiently."
> 
> The newer Macs with an Intel processor actually will run the Windows program directly. This happens with Boot Camp allowing the Mac to run Windows just like a PC at full speed. With a small performance hit, there are a couple of applications that allow the Mac to run windows along side of the Mac OS. One if Parallel Desktop, I don't remember the name of the other program.
Click to expand...


I see...thanks for the info. The newer Macs sure sound awesome. I am feeling the pull to the Dark Side.  

Well, I started talking about Macs to my husband and he did not break out in a sweat...so either he is ok with the idea or was just very tired. lol


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Scott said:


> The new iMacs that came out a week or so ago are great. See the specs here. Even the bottom of the line, which is what I picked up, are powerful and beautiful. Does anyone else have one yet?



I have been thinking about this. How would this newer sleek iMac compare to a Mac that has a tower as far as capabilities? Will this do away with towers? I guess it depends on what you use your computer for.


----------



## Calvibaptist

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new iMacs that came out a week or so ago are great. See the specs here. Even the bottom of the line, which is what I picked up, are powerful and beautiful. Does anyone else have one yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about this. How would this newer sleek iMac compare to a Mac that has a tower as far as capabilities? Will this do away with towers? I guess it depends on what you use your computer for.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure about the current technology, but I remember a few years ago HP came out with a similar type of computer. Everything was built into the flat-screen. They had all kinds of problems when it came time to repair something or replace it because it is basically like a laptop. None of the local computer repair facilities would touch it. It might be different with Mac if their is a store near you, but you will probably have to send it away to get it repaired.


----------



## Scott

Beth: The only ones with towers are the Mac Pros, which are significantly more expensive. I am sure they are great.


----------



## Scott

Calvibaptist said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new iMacs that came out a week or so ago are great. See the specs here. Even the bottom of the line, which is what I picked up, are powerful and beautiful. Does anyone else have one yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about this. How would this newer sleek iMac compare to a Mac that has a tower as far as capabilities? Will this do away with towers? I guess it depends on what you use your computer for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the current technology, but I remember a few years ago HP came out with a similar type of computer. Everything was built into the flat-screen. They had all kinds of problems when it came time to repair something or replace it because it is basically like a laptop. None of the local computer repair facilities would touch it. It might be different with Mac if their is a store near you, but you will probably have to send it away to get it repaired.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you can take it into the Apple Store. I have one very near, but not everybody does. Anyway, with Apple Care, it would be covered, whether you take it in-store or have to mail it off. Apples is very good and customer-friendly about repairs. I know one downside to the compact nature is that it make performing upgrades yourself, like changing out hard drives or adding memory, hard to do. I am not mechanical and don't do that myself anyway. I also like the extra space of having it all compact.


----------



## jfschultz

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new iMacs that came out a week or so ago are great. See the specs here. Even the bottom of the line, which is what I picked up, are powerful and beautiful. Does anyone else have one yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about this. How would this newer sleek iMac compare to a Mac that has a tower as far as capabilities? Will this do away with towers? I guess it depends on what you use your computer for.
Click to expand...


The big difference is performance and expansion. As for performance the iMac has two computing cores while the Mac Pro can have up to 8, which also can run faster. (The higher performance is great for heavy duty video editing and other compute intensive applications. Most users using it for email, word processing, and web surfing would never see any performance benefit.) On the iMac you can increase the amount of RAM. The Mac Pro allows you to increase RAM and Disk, and add various interface cards.

Also the iMac is a all-in-one package. With the Mac Pro you will need to also provide a display.


----------



## etexas

houseparent said:


> The "low end" one is still $1,200 That's Apple for ya!


It seems like a hefty price.......BUT.............PC Magazine in it's recent review gave it an almost perfect score, they did mention the price, but they said in terms of features and software and other goodies, it was not really bad not to mention the famous Mac reliability!


----------



## ReformedWretch

I like Macs, but when a comparable PC is hundreds of dollars less expensive that's just pathetic. Apple needs to come down at least a little. For example, this machine should go for about $900.


----------



## etexas

houseparent said:


> I like Macs, but when a comparable PC is hundreds of dollars less expensive that's just pathetic. Apple needs to come down at least a little. For example, this machine should go for about $900.


Adam, a bit of irony here, in the Dark Days Apple sold Mac at a lower price and wold take any and all vendors.......when Steve Jobs returned from exile (got rehired) he made Apple......an Icon, a status symbol......he KNEW he would never outsell PC but why not make a Ferrari against the PC Ford? He did it and it was a BIG risk......it paid off......last month on the 27th(i think) Apple (aapl) closed at an all time high, 140 bucks a share and some change. This marketing frustrates some....but it works.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

The smallest model's price is not that outrageous and the others are not through the roof either. I'm actually tempted because all the cords that come with a computer system get pretty tangly after a while. You pretty much only need room for a monitor with a thing like this which would be perfect for a small space.


----------



## ReformedWretch

I havce a 27" Hi-Def LCD screen that is my monitor, TV, and video game playing TV as well. While these things look good, having to use it as your monitor doesn't help.

...and Fingolfin, I know it works, I just wish it didn't. So long as it does they will never lower their prices to competitive levels.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

houseparent said:


> I havce a 27" Hi-Def LCD screen that is my monitor, TV, and video game playing TV as well. While these things look good, having to use it as your monitor doesn't help.
> 
> ...and Fingolfin, I know it works, I just wish it didn't. So long as it does they will never lower their prices to competitive levels.



Well I agree with that. I have a separate Media Center PC too that I connect to my 50" DLP but I don't use that for anything except as a Media Center.


----------



## etexas

houseparent said:


> I havce a 27" Hi-Def LCD screen that is my monitor, TV, and video game playing TV as well. While these things look good, having to use it as your monitor doesn't help.
> 
> ...and Fingolfin, I know it works, I just wish it didn't. So long as it does they will never lower their prices to competitive levels.


My best "Pink Panther" French accent......Adam.....but of course, competative is a realative term.


----------



## Scott

houseparent said:


> I like Macs, but when a comparable PC is hundreds of dollars less expensive that's just pathetic. Apple needs to come down at least a little. For example, this machine should go for about $900.


I don't know. Toyota and Honda always have higher prices that their American competitors. The main reason is that they work.


----------



## ReformedWretch

This whole idea that PC's don't work is very exaggerated.


----------



## Bladestunner316

I would get it in a heart beat if I could.


----------



## Scott

houseparent said:


> This whole idea that PC's don't work is very exaggerated.


Not for me its not. Also, we have all PCs at work and they are managed by EDS (who, if anyone, should know what they are doing), and most everyone has a lot of problems. My home PC, which we don't use for much (email, Office docs, etc.), has also had a lot of problems. We have to have a PC repair guy out at least once a year to keep things going.


----------



## dalecosby

Hey guys. I am late to this thread but I will try to answer a few things.

Beth, as far as Virtual PC, you already got a great explanation so I will not go over that.

As far as the form factor of the system, I have own them all.
I have had Mac Laptops, a G4 tower and iMac and a coupel of Mac Minis.
My favorite is the Mac Mini.
I probably would like one of the new iMacs if I had one but the Mac Mini is great.
I should also mention that I have opened them all.
I have upgraded all kinds of parts on all of them.

There is no reason for you to get a tower. Consumer Mac Peripherals are no longer being made for PCI slots that that is the main drawback to the consumer Macs.
Everything you need to add can be done with USB and Firewire.

My suggestion is get the Mac Mini, get one refurbished if they have then available.
The reason I like the Mac Mini is that it takes all of the cor components of the computer and packs it into a 6.5x6.5x2. inch case and then you are free to cusomize everything else.
I only paid $550 with shipping, tax and everything for mine.

I at one time was reluctant to buy the all in one types but I have never regretted it. I did get a tower last year and then sold it again about 7 months later and returned to a new Intel Mac Mini.
I haven't missed it yet.

Also, Apples are far less expensive in the long run. My mom is still happily using my 7 year old iMac running OS X panther.
Of course I upgraded the hard drive, optical drive, RAM and added an Airport card to it as well as an iSub for music 

I paid $350 for that originally 5 years ago when it was 2 years old.


----------



## dalecosby

Oh, one think to keep in mind is that new intel Macs have no support for really old classic only applications. It has to work in OS X to work on the new macs.
For most that is not a problem but for a few it might be.


----------



## Scott

dalecosby said:


> My suggestion is get the Mac Mini, get one refurbished if they have then available.
> The reason I like the Mac Mini is that it takes all of the cor components of the computer and packs it into a 6.5x6.5x2. inch case and then you are free to cusomize everything else.
> I only paid $550 with shipping, tax and everything for mine.


Beth: Instead of refurbished, you could also get a new one on an education discount, as you have a school-aged child. You can do that online or at an Apple Store. I think the Mac Minis are $50 off on the education discount.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Thanks guys! The Mac Minis sound interesting. It will be awhile before I get a new computer but in the meanwhile I am going to look into Macs. If I get one the emphasis would be on graphics though I am a bit unclear on something. I do understand Macs are better for graphics but is this true on the Intel Macs? I don't know if that question makes sense as I don't know what it is about Macs that made them better for graphics, etc. 

The older iMac G3 333 MHz I got my daughter is officially running Mighty Mike ( was Power Pete)...you should check it out.  It is a fun game if you like that sorta thing once in awhile. The only thing is that it runs on OS 9.2 and might run on OS X in classic mode..not sure though! Come think of it if anyone can get it to run on OS X let me know.  There is a link to it earlier on or it is ranked #1 in Google.


----------



## jfschultz

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Thanks guys! The Mac Minis sound interesting. It will be awhile before I get a new computer but in the meanwhile I am going to look into Macs. If I get one the emphasis would be on graphics though I am a bit unclear on something. I do understand Macs are better for graphics but is this true on the Intel Macs? I don't know if that question makes sense as I don't know what it is about Macs that made them better for graphics, etc.



The Mac Mini was originally seen as a inexpensive option for PC users to migrate to the Mac. So all you get is the CPU, you have to supply a display, an USB keyboard and an USB mouse. If you already have those go for it. If not, you may well find yourself spending as much as for an iMac and getting less. (The Mac Mini is slower and has less disk space than an iMac.)

The graphics capability of the Mac is based upon the operating system's software support for graphics and very little from the hardware. In fact the Mac Mini and Mac Books use the same hardware as the low end PC's. The iMac and Mac Book Pro use the same hardware as some of the better PCs.


----------

